# Workaround for Dish recever channel change



## TivoPip (Feb 26, 2003)

My wifes dish network receiver has started doing this recently. It seems that when unattended it will suddenly decide to tune itself to channel 371....which is odd because there is no channel 371 in the dish lineup. The receiver sits there with a message saying this is not a valid channel and the TiVo dutifully records this when the time comes because the satellite receiver ignores channel change requests.

I'm pretty sure its not the TiVo as there is no channel 371 listed as a valid channel and all season passes etc are accounted for.

Unfortunately, dish receivers are retarded and once such a message appears only a cancel or channel up/down will get rid of it. The TiVo channel entries are ignored.

My suggestion to TiVo is that we have the option to add a cancel or channel up/down button press before submitting a channel change. That way, any annoying messages will be canceled so that the channel change will work. If there is no message the cancel button doesn't do anything.

My wife is fed up with recording this message instead of general hospital & is threatening to dump TiVo.


----------

